# Tri's are outrunning chest...



## Zaven (Jun 21, 2005)

My chest is definately starting to lag behind the rest of my body......My tri's are doing all the work on pressing movements and are growing like crazy.....Chest is not growing at all.........(nothing is working now)

I'm assuming that this is very much possible once tri's become strong enough and start doing most the work....

should I focus mostly on pre-exhaustion and isolation exercises........


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 21, 2005)

You need to concentrate more on contracting your chest muscles.  Alot of people become overly dependent on using mainly their tri's when working chest.


----------



## big o (Jun 21, 2005)

Go to the dumbbells...flat incline whatever and hit it with sets of 10 you'll notice the burn in your pecs....


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 21, 2005)

you must concern yourself less with the amount of weight you are using and more with the contraction of the pec muscles.  try hitting a few chest poses and flexing the muscle hard before & during your chest workout. after each set constantly flex your pecs till the next set.  
dumbells work great because you can get a very good stretch of the pec muscles if you lower the dumbells far enough.  it will also allow you to focus on using the muscles of the chest more when using dumbells.

my suggestion is to drop down the amount of weight you are using by at least 1/3 and really focus on the contraction of the chest muscles.


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah I Get Better Results On My Chest With Dbells.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 22, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Go to the dumbbells...flat incline whatever and hit it with sets of 10 you'll notice the burn in your pecs....


lol......I do use dumbells, and I also use the 10 rep range..

I also use full movement so that my pecs get a good stretch and I only use weight I can properly handle.....I don't use momentum..!!!

so I'm basically already doing what yall suggested......but I still appreciate the advice...


----------



## Zaven (Jun 22, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> You need to concentrate more on contracting your chest muscles.  Alot of people become overly dependent on using mainly their tri's when working chest.


I agree.....I think underdeveloped chest and big arms are just silly lookin...


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 22, 2005)

shoot some gear into your pecs, that'll do it.j/k.  Try doing a set of flies then move right into your press.  Grip the bar wider.  If none of that works, get a bee to sting you in the chest.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 22, 2005)

i do slow cable crossovers from the top position then i do them from the bottom position.  They worked well to round up my chest


----------



## kell11 (Jun 22, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> i do slow cable crossovers from the top position then i do them from the bottom position.  They worked well to round up my chest


This works wonders,remembering to hold for a second and flex HARD at full contraction.
dammit,I gotta go...was gonna BS ya'll for a while.ya lucked out.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 22, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> This works wonders,remembering to hold for a second and flex HARD at full contraction.



I knew my buddy kell would back me up


----------



## kell11 (Jun 22, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> I knew my buddy kell would back me up


I'll be back my bruthas..


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 22, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> I'll be back my bruthas..



where you off to?


----------



## Zaven (Jun 22, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> i do slow cable crossovers from the top position then i do them from the bottom position.  They worked well to round up my chest


this sounds good.........

can I get some advice on a complete chest routine...... with # of sets and reps.....per exercise

thanks bro's.....


----------



## Zaven (Jun 23, 2005)

I  :welcome: any and all advice.......


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 23, 2005)

How long have you been doing the same routine?  Maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 23, 2005)

yeppers it's time, that's why I posted......


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 23, 2005)

I was asking a similar question and ORACLE gave me his routine so i'm gonna try that(with a lot lighter weights however) here it is.  
Here's what i do: 

Incline bench> 2 warm up sets
3 working sets (real heavy up to 315lbs)

Flat bench > 3 working sets (using dumbbells real heavy up to 125lb dumbbells)

Incline flyes > 3 working sets (using heavy weights up to 90lb dumbbells)

Bench Machine > 3 workings sets (I rep the shit to failure to get a good pump)

Cable flys top position > 3 working sets (slow movement and contracting hard to failure)

Cable flys bottom Position > 3 working sets (slow movement and contracting hard to failure)

I do alot of excercises because i too felt like i wasn't hitting my chest hard enough. By doing this i've gotten really good pumps and my chest development all around has really improved.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 28, 2005)

another chest day gone to hell.........cable flyes didn't do shit (bicep pump..but that's it)...........and I"m still getting a crazy tri pump when doing presses with no chest pump..............maybe I just need to do flatbar with wide grip......

I'm stumped....I don't know what to do...  .


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 28, 2005)

How far are your hands apart on the bar (assuming you arent doing dumbell presses)?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 28, 2005)

If I really try to lower the bar really slowly and flex my pecs while doing so I will push the bar up with my chest instead of my tris and shoulders.  Works for me anyway.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 28, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> How far are your hands apart on the bar (assuming you arent doing dumbell presses)?


I am doing dumbell presses, but I think I need to switch to flatbar......

I keep my arms at a natural distance apart........wider than shoulder width, I have long arms...


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 28, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> another chest day gone to hell.........cable flyes didn't do shit (bicep pump..but that's it)...........and I"m still getting a crazy tri pump when doing presses with no chest pump..............maybe I just need to do flatbar with wide grip.......



Sounds like your having form problems.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 28, 2005)

Also, try to keep your triceps workouts spaced out from your bench workouts so your tris don't fatigue and give out before your chest.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 28, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> Sounds like your having form problems.


I don't know what it is, but it is definately the only muscle group I have problems with......

should I maybe exhaust my tri's first then do chest......

the only thing that actually ever gave me a pump was when I used high reps 12+ with a lighter weight and a kazillion sets and exercises


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 28, 2005)

Lighter weights let you have good form, maybe you just need to take some weight off and try that and see if you get results.  It can't hurt.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 28, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Lighter weights let you have good form, maybe you just need to take some weight off and try that and see if you get results.  It can't hurt.


this is what I'm thinkin too.......can't hurt anything.....


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 28, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I am doing dumbell presses, but I think I need to switch to flatbar......
> 
> I keep my arms at a natural distance apart........wider than shoulder width, I have long arms...



I personally get a better pump with dumbells.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 28, 2005)

thanx bro's for all the help.........gotta hit the sack now...


----------

